# Nizmo!!!!!!!!!



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday playa! Enjoy your day Trev!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Trevor!!!!!Hope you're able to have a good one!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!! I hope you have a great day and things start looking up for you. :hug: Love you friend.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

:cheers::cheers:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREVOR!!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Trev! Hope you have a great day dude!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

upruns: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREVOR!!!
:roll::roll: :roll::roll:

Enjoy your day of manifestation!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

happy birthday niz!!!!!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you have a wonderful birthday


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!! im a lil late on these posts sorry!
this whole life thing needs to slow down.
much appreciation on the well wishes.
i was moved up to full time at banfield, got a parenting plan down on paper, had my son that day. nothing more i could ask for... except for more hours in the day, lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good to see things looking up, mate. Happy Birthday for the 9th!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Trevor!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! When life starts to get you down, just remember..

Your life could be like this..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bahahahahah


----------

